# Let's see pics. Hunting bows 07 season



## tattooed archer

These are pics of my 07 hunting setup. switchback xt, copper john dead nuts pro sights, sims s-coil, mathews new arrow web 5 quiver, gold tip pro hunters, blazer vanes, taylor maid strings, shrewd grip, muzzy 4 blade 90 gr., and the best arrow rest WALLY WORLD has to offer the Allen drop away it cost me $11.00 it's a spliting image of copper johns scaredy cat rest. Just can't wait for opening day . I've been seeing a boat load of deer the last 2 weeks. So lets see those killing machines.


----------



## Thunder Head

Same as last year:
Matthews switchback
sims stabilizer
trophyridge dropzone
CAP foxfire site

Kwiki quiver when in the tree
Catquiver backpack when stalking hogs


----------



## WildmanSC

*A Couple for 2007*

I'll be shooting one, or both, of these.

Crow Creek Black Feather T/D longbow:













Robertson Vision Falcon I:
















Bill


----------



## FERAL ONE

it will either be "mad maggie" a jodie cole long bow. or this yet to be named impala that is really growing on me!!! --- or both!!!


----------



## tattooed archer

WildmanSC said:


> I'll be shooting one, or both, of these.
> 
> Crow Creek Black Feather T/D longbow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson Vision Falcon I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill



  There's something about a recurve that is very hardcore love the wood grain on both the one is a perfect match to your floors , what did you do ; take your bow to a flooring place and have them match the bow.    I have an old Fred bear kodiak recurve it's my dad's but he doesn't shoot it anymore it's probably 35years old still looks new.


----------



## tattooed archer

Hey Thunder head nice taste in equipment, and nice hog.


----------



## tattooed archer

Look's like the traditional guys are going to be a force to be rekon this year , come on compound shooters let's see what you got.


----------



## KROGERS

2006 Bowtech Allegiance (Mossy Oak Obsession) set @ 72 lbs and 29" draw
QAD Ultra Rest
Extreme Sights
Doinker A-Bomb stabilizer (pictured with Limbsaver stabilizer)
Single Rear STS (not pictured)
PSE Radial Weave Arrows (probably need to upgrade)
Quikee 4 Arrow quick release quiver
Scott Little Goose Deluxe Release
Muzzy 100 gr. 3 blade or Rage 2 blade


----------



## Jim Thompson

nice rigs! will have pics of the Vectrix by next weekend...maybe some action shots


----------



## DaddyPaul

Here is one of mine:  2007 Bowtech Allegiance currently decked out with a Sword Twilight Hunter, Anchor Sight, Muzzy Zero Effect, Vibracheck and Sims stabilizers and a MeanV CSS.  Sights and stabilizer will soon be replaced with a MBG Flashpoint and B-Stinger.


----------



## Just 1 More

Elite Synergy 70# 29.5" 
Gold tip 7595 Pro Hunters
100gr Slick Tricks
Copper John Dead Nuts
Sims S Coil
Trophy Ridge Drop Zone


----------



## tattooed archer

Just one more i like the all black riser , I'm tempted to paint my switchback xt's riser all black. It seems the s-coil is a popular stabilizer. Both of the bowtech's are also sweet rigs, if i didn't shot a mathews it would be a bowtech.


----------



## Arrow3

*Here's mine...*

2007 Hoyt Vulcan....Fuse stabalizer and string....Impact archery sight (brightest non lighted sight on the market)...Beman arrows...Scott's little goose release..QAD drop away rest....I'll have a rocket hammerhead knocked opening morning.


----------



## alligood729

Here it is! My new X Force. I can't wait to see what it will do this season! Viper site, QAD Ultra Pro, Fuse Stab. and custom sts system from meanv2 over on AT. ZOOM ZOOM BABY!!


----------



## frankwright

Howard Hill Cheetah(Juniper and bamboo).

I don't like a bow quiver but I am going to give this little Eagle Flight quiver a fair test this year. It is just so convenient to carry arrows this way.


----------



## Taylor Co.

Sweet looking rigs Gentlemen! I need to get some Pics..alligood, How come he made you an STS and won't make me one?..He said he didn't like the way that they look on there I want one..I am PM'ing him...


----------



## alligood729

Taylor Co. said:


> Sweet looking rigs Gentlemen! I need to get some Pics..alligood, How come he made you an STS and won't make me one?..He said he didn't like the way that they look on there I want one..I am PM'ing him...



Sent you a pm!


----------



## Soybean

pse firestorm lite
tiger tuff rest (covered in felt tape, learned that the hard way!)
vital gear site
shootin redhead carbon supremes with 100 grain muzzy broadheads
-
my favorite feature is the on the sight.  in very low light conditions i can slide the little black cap off and expose the several coiled yards of the 20 yard pin's fiber optic.  it makes that 20 yard pin glow much brighter when needed.  it has come in handy.

come on september, im ready to sling some sticks


----------



## tattooed archer

BTT


----------



## Just 1 More

Martin SlayR


----------



## Arrow3

Just 1 More said:


> Martin SlayR



P&Y killer!!!


----------



## Just 1 More

Arrow3 said:


> P&Y killer!!!


  

and now retired  

It's the Synergy's year to lay the smackdown


----------



## 12PointGoat

Hoyt Vulcan
Easton Axis 500
100 gr. Muzzy
Sword Sights .10 pins
Trophy Taker Dropaway
Doinker
Tru Ball 3 finger release


----------



## tattooed archer

btt


----------



## Taylor Co.

PSE X-FORCE
Super Quiet, Super Fast, Ready & Accurate. I use the Cat Quiver for hunting.


----------



## Taylor Co.

FERAL ONE...that is one bad to the bone photo of you croutched down and drawing in the woods.. I keep coming back just to see that photo!


----------



## tattooed archer

Trey get your wife to take a pic. of you crouched down and give that facial exspression you do on the 3-d circuit i need a good laugh.


----------



## Hawire

Here's mine. It's a "hybrid" of sorts.

Pearson Stealth with an 06 riser with vibe X, the new 07 Barnsdale limbs with the ETI insert, the new 07 cams and string. Extreme sight, QAD rest shooting Easton Epics. The bow is very smooth and quiet. It will launch it's 364gr arrow in the 280s at 64# with a 28" draw.


----------



## Vapor 300

Here's mine. Fred Bear Truth w/ Trophy Ridge Drop Zone Hunter, Trophy Ridge Summit Hunter Sight , and Trophy Ridge X-Changer. I will be shooting Beman ICS Hunter 400 's w/ 100 grain Slick Tricks.


----------



## Slasher

*Toelke Whip*

This will be my goto bow this year...


----------



## yzyami

Archery Research 32
Wisker Biscuit
Scott Shark
Radial Weave PRO 300
Apex 5 pin
Grim Reaper 100gr


----------



## N_Ga_Outcast

*trykon*

this will be the first year with this setup

2006 Hoyt Trykon
Fuse offset stabilizer
fuse string w/shox
fuse 2-piece quiver
limb savers
Tru Glo illuminated sights
nap QuikTune fall away rest
Easton axis 400 shafts w/ 100gr silver strike tips
28.5 in draw
70lb pull


----------



## Full Pull

Hoyt 04 Magnatec ,not the newest but shes dead on.


----------



## Win270Brown

*Fred Bear Truth...*

Here is my Fred Bear Truth. I am shooting Easton Axis Obsessions with Shuttle T-Lock Broadheads. I haven't shot the broadheads yet but will be doing so this week. I am happy with it so far!


----------



## hound dog

PSE X FORCE
doinker 7" multi rod hunter plus stabilizer
toxonics top dog m50 mag sight
ultra-rest hunter hd lock down
easton light speed 500
rage broadgheads

I like it. I have a 26' draw I got the bow at 70lb I shooting about 320 ftps


----------



## alligood729

hound dog said:


> PSE X FORCE
> doinker 7" multi rod hunter plus stabilizer
> toxonics top dog m50 mag sight
> ultra-rest hunter hd lock down
> easton light speed 500
> rage broadgheads



What'd you do man, copy my setup?? Just kidding!! Beautiful bow ain't it? If a bow can be considered beautiful! I am ordering a new 7" in a target color for 3D and targets. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## hansel

Mine is the SBXT on the right, my Drenalin is my 3-D/spot toy


----------



## tattooed archer

BTT.


----------



## tiger14

just picked my Switchback LD from Locum's over in Auburn, Al
ultra rest with LD
limbsaver coil stabilizer and ultra quads
extreme 900 4-pin sight w/ light
string chubbs
gold tips
Rocky Mountain Titanium 100's

have not even had time to take pics yet...will do soon


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Ross CR331
Whisker Biscuit Arrow Rest
Trophy Ridge sight ( will change to my Impact archery single pin before season)
Limbsaver S Coil Stabilizer
Carbon Express  Maxima Hunter arrows
Eastman First Cut EXP Magnum Broadheads
Bohning 4 arrow quiver


----------



## deerbandit

Mine is a PSE Diablo set at 29" draw and 70#. PSE phantom drop away, vibracheck icon 7", 7oz. stabilizer, pse top gun sight (I think that is what it's called.), Alpine Soft lock 5 arrow quiver.


----------



## deerbandit

Also gold tip xt 5575 100 grain muzzy


----------



## ATLRoach

I got to see that bow up close and personal today.. Very Nice. I hope it shoots as well as it looks.


----------



## ATLRoach

Here is mine..





05 Bowtech Allegiance VFT
Custom Flo Green/Brown Strings by Reylamb
Coolhandluke's Vibekiller
10" Multirod A-Bomb Doinker
3 pin .19 Copper John Dead Nuts Hunter Pro
Trophy Taker Drop Away
AI's Bow Anchor 
ICS Hunter 340 w/ 2" Blazers
100gr Rage 2 blade


----------



## Bowman#3

My Mathews Drenalin
I am shooting a 25 inch draw at 70lbs 
my arrows are ics hunter elite 500


----------



## tattooed archer

BTT


----------



## JWeeks08

Bowtech Tribute
27.5 draw
G5 sight
Trophy Ridge drop zone
Carolina Archery stabilizer
Doinker and Bowjax acc.
Goldtip ultra light 400
Slicktrick 100 broadheads
Truball release


----------



## tattooed archer

BTT


----------



## jeshoffstall

*Just picked this up in LaGrange on Tuesday!*

Hoyt Vectrix 27.5" @ 65#
QAD Ultra Pro
Simms mini-s coil
Meta Peep
TruGlo sight/W tritium top pin
Trophy Ridge Quiver
Beeman MFX Team Realtree Arrows
Probably G5 Montecs

(Just ordered a Sword Twilight Hunter yesterday, should have it next week - If you would be interested in the TruGlo sight I will make you a great deal - save a trip back to LaGrange


----------



## Jedd76

Heres My AR31, Its got a Trophy Ridge 5 Pin Matrix Sight, Vital Bow Gear drop away Rest, Single Rear Mount STS,  Alpine Archery Soft Loc Quiver, Limbsaver S Coil Stab, Scott Little Goose Release.  Ill be shooting Beman ICS Hunters with 100Gr Muzzy Phantoms Opening Morning.


----------



## 60Grit

Mines a little simpler than most of these.

View attachment 76375

View attachment 76376


----------



## buckmaster77

*here's mine*

2007 pse x-force 7  26" draw 70# 305fps
350 maxima arrows/2"blazers/100 gr montec G5
doinker stabilizer
kwikee 3 arrow quiver
scott sabertooth release 
copper john dead nuts 3 pin/hahahahahaha only need 1 may use 2 for a 60 yd shot.
LOVE THIS BOW!!!


----------



## cpowel10

07 Martin Bengal, picked it up yesterday
29" 70lbs
Vital Gear 3 pin sight
Whisker Biscuit
NAP shotblocker stab.
Beman ICS hunter 400 Blazed
Muzzy 3 blade 100 grn


----------



## tattooed archer

From all this awesome killing machines it should be a record year for deer taken with archery this 07 season. Keep the pics coming .


----------



## Deerhead

Just bought it Saturday!
2007 BowTech Allegiance
STS suppressor
Extreme sight 
Trophy Ridge Guide Series Micro Adj. Rest,  
Eastman Ultra Shock Stabilizer, 
Scott Archery Sabertooth Release,
Best group @ 40yds


----------



## tattooed archer

BTT


----------



## BowHunter89

*My Baby*

Heres my baby....








Alpine Fatal Impact 27" @ 62lbs
Goldtip XT Hunters
G5 Montecs
Still virgin!


----------



## gatorbait26

*here's mine...*


----------



## nicktkd

Mathews Switchback 70#
TR DropZone
CJ DeadNuts Pro III
Easton A/C/C Hyperspeeds


----------



## Huntinfool

Well it took me long enough to get around to taking a picture.  But here she is.....

Switchback XT 29" draw set at 68#.  Mathews convertable dropaway rest, sims stab, MeanV system, VBG Triangle sight, GT Expedition Hunters with my newly designed SBA wraps and tipped with 100gr Slick Trick Mags.  She's a flame thrower...


----------



## tattooed archer

btt


----------



## Trizey

Mathews Switchback
Trophy Ridge Guide Series sight
WB rest
Alpine Soft-Loc quiver
Gold Tips
G3 Montec's
Set at 74lbs. 
305+ fps


----------



## buckmaster77

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Greg Tench

*Bowtech Babies*

An 06 Tribute, and an 05 Allegiance.


----------



## Lloyd72

Yeah, I'm hardcore


----------



## tattooed archer

where can i get one of those, do you get pass thru's with the flip.


----------



## tattooed archer

BTT


----------



## tattooed archer

BTT


----------



## cpowel10

Lloyd72 said:


> Yeah, I'm hardcore



That cracked me up!


----------



## tattooed archer

btt


----------



## Taylor Co.

Keep the photos coming guys!


----------



## tattooed archer

Like TC said we know thier's more hunters than this that are proud to show off there hard earned money by posting pics. of there killing machines.


----------



## Pilgrim

Taylor Co. said:


> FERAL ONE...that is one bad to the bone photo of you croutched down and drawing in the woods.. I keep coming back just to see that photo!


Yep, that's my new desktop!
Here's my 06 Allegiance....


----------



## SouthGAHunter

*Bowtech Tribute*

'06 Bowtech Tribute
Extreme 5 pin sight
Sims Modular Stabilizer
QAD Ultra Rest LD
G5 Peep
Alpine Soft Loc 5 Arrow Quiver
Easton Axis 400 Wrapped, Quik Spins
Rage Broadheads


----------



## FirstDownRusty

Hawire...that is some more sweet Pearson.  From my buds in the industry they are coming out in '08 with their best preforming bow yet.  I shot the z-32 and z-34 @ the ATA show this year...and they were by far the best shooting bow I shot there...but Mathews was not there so....it was kinda handicapt
r


----------



## tattooed archer

come on archers don't stop posting pics. just cause the season has started. let's see those bows with your harvest.


----------



## Daddyboy

*Am I behind the times?*

Recon most folks is just too high class fer me. Course, ifin I can get 'em to with 30 yards I think their little brown carcass will be mine.

Fred Bear Whitetail
Approx 57#
Trophy Hunter Pro Release
Wisker Biscuit
HCA 3 pin sight (15, 20, 30)
2219 Tru-Flite Fall Stalkers
Allen 125 grain 3 blade broadheads

And my new Skeeter Eater


----------

